# Freelance for Foreign company for Singapore company without PR visa



## maschreu

I want to offer my services to a company in Singapore. I am freelancer and have my own company for invoicing. I do not have a Singapore PR, but I am not sure whether I need this.

If the Singapore company signs the contract with my (UK) company and pays the invoice to them, they do everything legal. They just sign a contract with a foreign (consultancy) company.

I get my salary from my UK company and pay UK tax, so I do everything legal.

If I come to Singapore, I will do this on a business visa. For this I need form V39A stamped by the Singapore company and my own company. and this will take 3 days.
This allows me to legally perform my work in Singapore; I get paid in the UK, so I am not employed in Singapore.

Anybody know this is all legal or am I missing something? Any people done this before?


----------



## simonsays

you are not allowed to work, without a pass.

Interpret it any way you like !!!

A grey area, and maybe others may explain it

Though, a lot of overseas companies do base their representatives in Singapore, for extended period, and they do not get local pass, as long as their stay to do customer calls, presentations etc,. is within the visa period

Doing visa runs may raise questions by ICA


----------



## asublimepizza

Generally, any services and goods rendered in the country is taxable. Goods and services rendered TO the country may not necessarily be taxable. 
( For example, I import in a UK machine, I pay import tax above a minimum quantum, but the UK seller of the machine simply bills me for the machine plus possibly VAT paid on behalf of myself to bring it into the country. A service from UK performed in the UK should not be taxable, hypothetically as if I had gone to the UK to procure that service, provided that service was not performed in Singapore. )

Suggest performing services off shore. If it needs to be done locally, the local contracting company may be pursuaded to pay for it, thus covering taxes for the portion of work performed in the country. However, if its part of an overseas contract that is akin to repair works to be provided by the non-Singapore company to the Singapore company in the normal course of business, that might be different. The devil in the details are - how and where the services are provided, is it a contract of services or, a contract For services.

Search Singapore Tax Ruling, keyword/definition of, Taxed at Source, for services. 

Generally states goods provided in the jurisdiction of Singapore and services performed in Singapore is deemed a taxable income as the exchange gave rise to a taxable source of income.


----------

